# Klonopin causing depression?



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been on klonopin and lexapro 10 mg for a while,but I used to take klonopin .5mg PRN and lately I've been taking it every day,only 1 pill .5mg a day but i've been noticing that it's been making me feel down,kind of depressed....and I wonder why? anyone has been feeling the same with klonopin? I have used xanax in the past and never gave me that depressed feeling......weird....any suggestions?
Thank you
Micha


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you think I should switch to xanax? or increase my lexapro?
Micha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

talk with your doctor or pharmacist I have been using klonopin for a little over two years and been taking it everday. I read somehwhere that (clonazepam) Klonopin can cause you to feel depressed but a lot of antipsychiatry articles against the use of psych meds in general as a warning to the patient before he or she stops their medication.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd agree that it causes depression. Atleast when you take it every day. You just turn zombified without knowing it. It depends on our tolerance.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

IMO prn use would not cause depression. But, long term constant use probably does, in alot of causes, exacerbate depression. I might change to valium or xanax since ativan didn't work too great for me.

Don't get me wrong, klonopin PRN works for me but valium and xanax hit faster.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanx for your replies...


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

It enhances GABA levels which inhibits the binding of other neurotransmitters, including serotonin, so yah it can definitely cause feelings of depression in people. Most any psychotropic med can cause depression in people, you just have to try em out to see what works best for you. Benzos counteract what SSRI's/SNRI's/SNDRI's etc. are trying to do so I would avoid them in combo but you never really know if it will be a good combo for you till you try.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*KurtG85*

Thank you for your reply....the thing is that I've been taking this combo for a while,I was on klonopin PRN first and I was fine not until recently when I started taking it daily....what if I increase lexapro ?or maybe decrease klonopin to .25? and let say that this is not the right combo then I should wean off klonopin slowly untill i find another medication? 
Thank you


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

All CNS depressants can cause or worsen depression, according to my first psychiatrist. I never made the connection between the terms "CNS depressant" and "depression" until he told me this because I had always assumed that CNS depressants simply slowed down the body and didn't really have much to do with psychological depression, but apparently continual usage of CNS depressants like benzos can indeed cause or worsen depression. It makes sense given the fact that this increase in depression that you describe seems to have coincided with your increase in Klonopin usage. I'm guessing that it's more than coincidence. I can't tell you how to remedy this because I'm not a medical professional, but either of what you've suggested so far sounds like a reasonable place to start with your doctor.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin only causes depression in 15% or less of users


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I believe other benzos aren't noted for causing depression (xanax for instance.)


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

micha said:


> Thank you for your reply....the thing is that I've been taking this combo for a while,I was on klonopin PRN first and I was fine not until recently when I started taking it daily....what if I increase lexapro ?or maybe decrease klonopin to .25? and let say that this is not the right combo then I should wean off klonopin slowly untill i find another medication?
> Thank you


You could do any or all of those things. Personally I like to try each new med I take individually without any other in my system before I start combining. It is much easier to distinguish their individual effects on you that way. It seems you have done this, at least to some extent but it comes down to your judgment on which of the meds and what dosages have the most positive effect on your levels of functioning.

If you find that you really need the help of klonopin on a consistent basis then I would say that a good next step would be to lower the klonopin dosage like you suggested.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*KurtG85*



KurtG85 said:


> You could do any or all of those things. Personally I like to try each new med I take individually without any other in my system before I start combining. It is much easier to distinguish their individual effects on you that way. It seems you have done this, at least to some extent but it comes down to your judgment on which of the meds and what dosages have the most positive effect on your levels of functioning.
> 
> If you find that you really need the help of klonopin on a consistent basis then I would say that a good next step would be to lower the klonopin dosage like you suggested.


Yes, I will decrease starting tomorrow....I hope it's gonna work.... thanx!!!!


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*DMBfan*



DMBfan said:


> I believe other benzos aren't noted for causing depression (xanax for instance.)


I have taken xanax as needed and never felt depressed....but my Dr switched me to klonopin saying that it is less addictive....but honestly I prefer xanax to klonopin..!!!!


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

You are probably aware of this but don't be surprised if (or when) you feel some amount of very ****ty withdrawal effects coming from a reduction in dosage of your klonopin.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*KurtG85*



KurtG85 said:


> You are probably aware of this but don't be surprised if (or when) you feel some amount of very ****ty withdrawal effects coming from a reduction in dosage of your klonopin.


Ohhhhhhhhhh yes ......I am expecting that....but you know what? yesterday was a good day for me with my normal intake of klonopin...isn't it weird??? Well I just woke up feeling great this morning...haven't taken klonopin yet.....what I'm gonna do is to go down from .5 to .4 I know it's hard to get an exact cut but I will try my best to do it..maybe shaving it a little.....not a bad idea right?


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

micha said:


> I've been on klonopin and lexapro 10 mg for a while,but I used to take klonopin .5mg PRN and lately I've been taking it every day,only 1 pill .5mg a day but i've been noticing that it's been making me feel down,kind of depressed....and I wonder why? anyone has been feeling the same with klonopin? I have used xanax in the past and never gave me that depressed feeling......weird....any suggestions?
> Thank you
> Micha


It's quite possible, that the lexapr is causing the depression. depending How long have you been on each. I have had many AD's that made me more depressed, but never had this problem with clonazepam.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*guitarguy*



guitarguy said:


> It's quite possible, that the lexapr is causing the depression. depending How long have you been on each. I have had many AD's that made me more depressed, but never had this problem with clonazepam.


Thanx for your reply!!! I have taken lexapro on and off for years,10mg,the first time i've used it was in2003 and it did wonders on me...the second time was like ok...and the third time i've been on it since december...it is helping but not like the first time....maybe I need to increase it to 15 mg ....or switching to a different one...I am seeing my dr tomorrow and will discuss this matter..I must admit I have a wonderful opened minded dr who is willing to help me all the way...he is great...I adore him!!!! Now with the klonopin...I've been on it since 2003 too on and off,I've used it as needed...like maybe 3 times a week....but recently my anxiety got worse and the dr suggested to take it daily.....and I'm not noticing some depression.....so will see what my dr will say tomorrow!!!! thanx!!!


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Klonopin is actually a good mood stabilizer. It's probably the best benzo for people struggling with Bipolar disorder.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

I saw my dr this morning and he recommended to increase lexapro from 10 mg to 15 mg for a while then to 20mg depending how I feel ... and he said to remain on klonopin while doing the transition to avoid excess axiety .... so hopefully this will work....


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Source(s)?


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Let me guess, that info came from one of the anti-benzo sites? It has Heather Aston written all over it (doesn't she claim to have had the only benzodiazepine clinic?) Some of the info is true, namely exacerbation of underlying symptoms during tapering . But most of that info is pure rubbish. Benzos causing agoraphobia, IBS and panic attacks? Uhm, it's the other way around, they are used to *treat* those symptoms.

This paragraph alone is utter nonsense (unless they're talking about recreational users which is a moot point when discussing therapeutic use of these medications.)

_Chronic long term use of benzodiazepines is associated with an increased risk of impulsive, aggressive and violent behaviour. A study showed that 53% of long term benzodiazepine users showed violent characteristics where as only 5.3% of patients receiving psychotherapy developed violent or aggressive behavioural patterns.[70] Studies have shown that long term use of benzodiazepines is associated with causing depression as well as a markedly raised suicide risk as well as an overall increased mortality risk.[71][72] Daily users of benzodiazepines are also at a higher risk of experiencing psychotic symptomatology such as delusions and hallucinations.[73]_


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> In humans tolerance to the anticonvulsant effects of clonazepam occurs frequently. Chronic use of benzodiazepines leads to the development of tolerance with a decrease of benzodiazepine binding sites. Many studies have found that tolerance develops to the anticonvulsant properties of clonazepam with chronic use, which limits its long term effectiveness as an anticonvulsant."


OK, if this were an epileptic message board that quote may have some merit (if it's even true.) But we are taking these drugs for their anxiolytic qualities. And BTW, tolerance is not common with long term benzo use when used to treat anxiety (as several studies have shown.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

POSSIBLE side effects or withdrawal effects dont scare me. This is because they only happen in such few individuals and the ones who actually get those side effects, they only get like 1-2 from the list if that.

Benzos help FAR too much for me to just give it up knowing ill never go through withdrawal anyways since i use it prn.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

My sister has been on klonopin .5 mg for years too and never had to increase the dosage....she is doing great and leading a normal and happy life....probably will be on it for the rest of her life.....anxiety runs in my family....unfortunately....


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*Noca*



Noca said:


> POSSIBLE side effects or withdrawal effects dont scare me. This is because they only happen in such few individuals and the ones who actually get those side effects, they only get like 1-2 from the list if that.
> 
> Benzos help FAR too much for me to just give it up knowing ill never go through withdrawal since i use it prn.


I had some mild withdrawals when I discontinued klonopin when I was using it PRN,no more than 3 pills a week back in December....but they did not last a long time....nausea,increase anxiety,fear,feeling that the ground is moving under my feets....loss of appetite....but what helped me is lexapro..the dr had me back on it to ease the withdrawals.....but it was';nt that bad,really ,and did'nt last long....maybe a week to 10 days and then I was fine...... few months later I got back on it PRN and now daily....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry if I made anyone upsest or mad. That wasn't my intention.

I was in a weird mood last night because I have been trying to wean myself back off of klonopin and its been tough. I built up a tolerance when I had to take it daily for a few weeks. I ended up having to up my dose which my doc did without a problem.

Now I'm in the position where I need to wean back off so I can go back to taking it PRN at the lower dose. Every time I try to lower the dose, within a day or two, I get depressed, irritability, anxiety, agressiveness, etc. So it is something I just have to work through.

Not everone develops tolerance or side effects or withdrawal or anything like that.

Sorry about that. 

Ignore me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> klonopin only causes depression in 15% or less of users


I thought the number was even lower than that, but it is a documented side effect found in clinical trials done by Roche, and they certainly had every incentive to not find bad stuff since it was their drug (now generic for quite some time).

Xanax allegedly may have some mild antidepressant effect though I've never seen any studies or had a personal experience to support that allegation.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*coconutHolder*



CoconutHolder said:


> Sorry if I made anyone upsest or mad. That wasn't my intention.
> 
> I was in a weird mood last night because I have been trying to wean myself back off of klonopin and its been tough. I built up a tolerance when I had to take it daily for a few weeks. I ended up having to up my dose which my doc did without a problem.
> 
> ...


How long have you been on klonopin? and what dose are you on? how about titrating from liquid klonopin? compound pharmacy can do that for you...I guess.....right?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sorry if I made anyone upsest or mad. That wasn't my intention.
> 
> I was in a weird mood last night because I have been trying to wean myself back off of klonopin and its been tough. I built up a tolerance when I had to take it daily for a few weeks. I ended up having to up my dose which my doc did without a problem.
> 
> ...


Don't be discouraged from posting such research Coconut. Just post a link so its no so space consuming and so people can decide if the source is reputable.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sorry if I made anyone upsest or mad. That wasn't my intention.
> 
> I was in a weird mood last night because I have been trying to wean myself back off of klonopin and its been tough. I built up a tolerance when I had to take it daily for a few weeks. I ended up having to up my dose which my doc did without a problem.
> 
> ...


You don't need to apologize for having an opinion, but if you're in an "anti-benzo" mood that doesn't mean you should go posting a bunch of negative benzo info. Like was said, post to sources so we can evaluate if they have any merit. There are entire groups out there that think that benzos are the spawn of the devil and are responsible for all of their life problems.

As far as your taper, are you doing a slow, gradual taper like 10% a week? Klonopin can be tricky to taper off of due to the .5mg pills being the smallest widely available dose.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*DMBfan*



DMBfan said:


> You don't need to apologize for having an opinion, but if you're in an "anti-benzo" mood that doesn't mean you should go posting a bunch of negative benzo info. Like was said, post to sources so we can evaluate if they have any merit. There are entire groups out there that think that benzos are the spawn of the devil and are responsible for all of their life problems.
> 
> As far as your taper, are you doing a slow, gradual taper like 10% a week? Klonopin can be tricky to taper off of due to the .5mg pills being the smallest widely available dose.


I agree with you a 100% !!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know.

My bad.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

*CocoutHolder*



CoconutHolder said:


> I know.
> 
> My bad.


It's fine...don't feel bad!!!! realy!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay! 

:squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

micha said:


> It's fine...don't feel bad!!!! realy!!!!!


ditto (((((hugs))))) CH


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys.....I just want to let you know that I am already feeling better since I increased lexapro...it's been 4 days since I increased it .....and still taking klonopin...is that possible after only 4 days and feeling better? wow...I don't want to jinx myself....defenitevely an improvement....


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

Update on me.....doing much much better now since I increased my lexapro...so I guess that was the problem..not enough serotonin...and i'm still on klonopin....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DMBfan said:


> It has Heather Aston written all over it...


Britain's Prof. C. Heather Ashton is a lunatic. I remember once reading her site -- it would be hilarious if she weren't serious. The old bag blames benzos for literally everything. She even blamed benzos for a case of blindness.

Should I tell you how you blind yourself with benzos or just leave you eternally stumped trying to figure out that mystery? Well, you crush some benzos and make it into a solution. You then put that solution into a dirty syringe and shoot it into the corner of your eye, get an infection from the dirty needle and end up blind.

Would you blame benzos for that, or would you blame a man who is in the running for world's ultimate moron for administering benzos in such a fashion? Ashton would blame benzos. I'd blame the moron.

I can't speak for others, but I've never felt any desire to shoot benzos into my eyes, so I think I'm safe in that area.


----------



## micha (Nov 1, 2007)

Well an update on me....I am doing great now with the increase of lexapro..and stilll taking klonopin......  don't feel depressed anymore.....


----------



## Wadata (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been on clonazepam (klonopin) for a few months now daily, and I'm definitely getting depressed, I've tried a couple of AD's in the past (zoloft and celexa) but both made me worse than before, I'm 29 years old and have never experienced anxiety until recently now I am depressed because of the medication they gave me. I'm at my wits end, literally, and each day I'm losing hope that I will regain myself.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Im suspecting that clonazepam is causing
A depression in me. Im going to only take it
Prn for now on, hopefully hardly ever!

Plus really dont want to be on benzos rest of my
Life.


----------



## Charles Ferdinand (May 4, 2012)

Clonazepam has been said to decrease serotonin utilization in the neurons. 
It also, as part of the tolerance thingy, upregulates NMDA receptors which decrease Dopamine.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been taking clonazepam 0.5 mg/ 3 times/ day for anxiety and I've been feeling more sad since starting this dose 2 days ago, like I want to cry all the time. I don't feel good. On my bottle it says, "If you feel sadness, depression...contact your doctor." On Monday (2 days from now) if I still feel this sadness, I'm going to call my doctor, but I have a feeling he will think it's all in my head.


----------



## Masqerade84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I also have been taking clonazepam .25mg as needed for generalized anxiety and panic attacks. I had a panic attack and migraine with crazy aura simultaneously last week which sent my anxiety over the moon. In an attempt to get it under control I started taking the kpin regularly at an increased dose (.5mg/day) last Tuesday the. Increasing to 1mg/day Thursday. Saturday morning a couple hours after taking my morning dose of .25mg I had a terrible swing of depression(crying for no reason, feeling hopeless) for the first time ever, and a complete loss of appetite which persists currently. After doing some research into the half life of clonazepam, I realized that by taking a long acting drug on a regular basis I had increased the concentration of the drug in my body to nearly 2mg with the peak being Saturday morning when the depression hit. I didn't take anymore at all Saturday, then took only .25mg total yesterday. Last night I felt pretty good. This morning I took .125mg morning dose but am having bad anxiety when away from home which required me to leave work. I have a psychiatrist appt tomorrow am so hopefully he can help sort things out. I think my problem was going from a prn user, which would limit the concentrations in my system to basically the dose taken(.25mg) to having a concentration of almost 8x that. The depression has subsided now that I have reduced the levels in my system but the anxiety(rebound possibly) is bad. I'm thinking about asking the psych about switching to Valium to try to lower my anxiety level without causing depression or maybe trying gabapentin. Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation, and what was your solution. Thanks


----------

